# simple multitrack stand alone unit suggestions



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Old guy here who will be making a series of demo songs with a maximum of 8 tracks..I can handle the fader type system well and dont want to have a new learning curve challenge...
I will not be using and computer and software during the completion of a song...
a drumtrack and metronome would be nice to have built in...
a normalize function and final stereo mix is needed...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

It's really so much easier and cheaper these days to use a laptop, interface and a DAW. However, the Zoom Livetrak L8 would probably fit your requirements. There are older used units on the market from Korg and Tascam that would also work.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure you can do what you want without using a computer and software but I would look at:








BandLab: Make Music Online


The cloud platform where musicians and fans create music, collaborate, and engage with each other across the globe




www.bandlab.com




It has a built in drum machine. You can record vocals with the mic on a dashcam if you don't have a mic. You can also add effects like reverb to your recorded voice.
You can plug in a guitar and use Bandlab as an amp. The same with bass and keyboards.
You can also import audio and midi files if you have them.
I think it also has a metronome.
When your done with the song, you can create your own mp3 files. This is a complete package for recording.

If you want to have a look at this, log into BandLab: Make Music Online
Choose library, then New Project
I should have mentioned "all for free" If you want to try it and you need help, just ask.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Oh ya, I'm also an old guy.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

get a zoom R16 from kijiji. $250-$325. Amazing value and built in stereo condenser mic


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Find a Boss BR-600. You can usually find them for $125 or so. If you can't find one, I know of two for sale.

Boss - BR-600 - Digital Recorder


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

sambonee said:


> get a zoom R16 from kijiji. $250-$325. Amazing value and built in stereo condenser mic


thanks


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

Zoom Livetrack L8 gets my vote. Its A simple to use get the job done stand alone unit, pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a Boss BR-864 - 8-Track Recorder for sale if your interested. I have the manual, box, and memory card too. I've used it very minimally.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve got one of these you can have for cheap, real cheap. Records to Zip drive. I think I have one or two discs.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've got a Zoom R16 and it's pretty good. I can record everything as a stand alone unit and then I typically dump the tracks from the SD card onto my computer and mix them there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a Zoom Livetrak L12 a few days ago. It works pretty good and has a built in recorder. Makes wav files onto a card but there are free software downloads that will do drag and drop conversions to mp3 etc. There’s an L8 version that is cheaper and does the same thing.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I am happy with my Boss BR-800. It has Hi-Z input for guitar, built-in effects, 1/4" and XLR connectivity, 1/4" headphone out and RCA audio out, final mastering mix, etc. Data is saved on SD memory card.

The only thing that I am not sure about is whether it has a metronome built-in.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> The only thing that I am not sure about is whether it has a metronome built-in.








BR800 - Quick access to click track / metronome ?


BR800 - Quick access to click track / metronome ?



songcrafters.org


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

A long time ago, used the Boss BR recorders and easy to work with and descent quality. I would go with one of those


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Boogieman said:


> The only thing that I am not sure about is whether it has a metronome built-in.


I found the metronome on my mixer by accident; the metronome was turned up real loud and I was wearing headphones when I made the discovery; I thought I was getting shot at again .. lol


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> I’ve got one of these you can have for cheap, real cheap. Records to Zip drive. I think I have one or two discs.


thanks sneaky..i just grabbed a BR900CD and will see how it does for me.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Voxguy76 said:


> I have a Boss BR-864 - 8-Track Recorder for sale if your interested. I have the manual, box, and memory card too. I've used it very minimally.


I PMd you. thanks


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

the r16 zoom is the cheapest used one you can get with 8 XLR inputs. that's why I like it so much


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> Old guy here who will be making a series of demo songs with a maximum of 8 tracks..I can handle the fader type system well and dont want to have a new learning curve challenge...
> I will not be using and computer and software during the completion of a song...
> a drumtrack and metronome would be nice to have built in...
> a normalize function and final stereo mix is needed...


If you ever need a second guitarist on a project send me a text!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

JesseB94 said:


> If you ever need a second guitarist on a project send me a text!


Thanks Jesse, I will send a few songs over for you to consider.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey @JesseB94 welcome to the board. recording is so much fun. Share some clips of some of your takes, your favorite ones. I'd like to hear some of it. 

cheers

Sean

I've hear Alan sing, he's an ace. lots of character, and great tone. Only could be better with age.!!! Glad to hear that you and @The Felts are jamming Alan, Marc is a super friend, and today's his birthday,


----------

